# Incredible Helo Fly-by



## benny88 (13 Feb 2008)

Radio chatter this if you think it belongs there, I couldn't resist not posting this incredible fly-by.

http://www.break.com/index/military-chopper-fly-by.html

Can't place the type of helo, anyone?


----------



## aesop081 (13 Feb 2008)

benny88 said:
			
		

> Can't place the type of helo, anyone?



its a Puma hellicopter


----------



## benny88 (13 Feb 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> its a Puma hellicopter



 Cool, thanks. 


    I know Pumas are in use by all sorts of countries, though I don't recognize any markings nor the uniforms or language of the troops. Anyone?


----------



## aesop081 (13 Feb 2008)

benny88 said:
			
		

> Cool, thanks.
> 
> 
> I know Pumas are in use by all sorts of countries, though I don't recognize any markings nor the uniforms or language of the troops. Anyone?



French


----------



## benny88 (13 Feb 2008)

:-\ Now I'm embarassed to not have recognized the language. Thanks again.


----------



## Koenigsegg (13 Feb 2008)

That's ok.  French-French, and Quebec-French are different.   ;D


----------



## Yrys (13 Feb 2008)

Koenigsegg said:
			
		

> Quebec-French



Some call it "joual"   .


----------



## Koenigsegg (13 Feb 2008)

I actually looked that up.  Probably should have known that, my dad being a Quebecer.  Cool.

What about Franglish?


----------



## karl28 (13 Feb 2008)

All I can say  is wow that was some low flying to the ground .


----------



## Loachman (13 Feb 2008)

The all-time low-flying record has been tied many times, but never broken.


----------



## benny88 (13 Feb 2008)

Loachman said:
			
		

> The all-time low-flying record has been tied many times, but never broken.



   Quote of the year  :rofl:

Heard a lot of pilot jokes, never that one, thanks Loachman


----------



## Yrys (4 Mar 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Some call it "joual"   .



Speaking of which...

French article on the Quebecer accent, and its origin :

L'accent québécois sous la loupe d'un phonéticien


----------

